# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Overgewicht belangrijkste oorzaak erectieproblemen

## FRANCOIS580

*Problemen tusssen de lakens zijn voor velen nog altijd onbespreekbaar, en worden dan ook zoveel mogelijk binnenskamers gehouden. Heel wat koppels worden nochtans met ernstige erectiestoornissen geconfronteerd, maar stellen een bezoek aan hun huisarts zo lang mogelijk uit. Dikwijls tot het te laat is. Als erectiestoornissen zelfs niet bespreekbaar zijn, loopt je relatie ernstig gevaar. Toch hoeven deze problemen je relatie niet te hypothekeren. In de meeste gevallen zijn erectieproblemen eenvoudig op te lossen. Hoe zijn erectiestoornissen dan te behandelen? En nog veel belangrijker: hoe kun je ze voorkomen?*


*(Francois580)*



In een tijd waarin alles bespreekbaar is, worden erectieproblemen meestal dood gezwegen, tot het te laat is. En hier wringt het schoentje. Er over praten werkt verlossend, en kan al heel wat oplossen. Er liggen vele oorzaken aan de basis van erectiestooornissen. Een tijdige tussenkomst van de huisarts kunnen deze meestal opgelossen. Beter nog, je kan er zelf veel aan doen om erectieproblemen te voorkomen.


*Van alle leeftijden*


Met het ouder worden vergroot je risico op erectiestoornissen. Dat wil nochtans zeker niet zeggen dat ze uitsluitend voorkomen bij oudere mannen. Erectieproblemen kunnen zich voordoen op elke leeftijd. Ze zijn meestal het gevolg van meer diepliggende gezondheidsproblemen. Hart- en vaatproblemen en té hoge bloeddruk de voornaamste. Om de harmonie in je relatie niet in gevaar te brengen, kun je nochtans veel zélf doen om erectiestoornissen zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen*.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...e-oorzaak.html

----------


## Yv

Wat fijn om te weten dat je er zelf iets kan doen.

----------

